# Lion Country Show??



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I just wanted to see if anyone from HF attends the Lion Country show(s) in State College, Pa at the beginning of July? There's several shows over 7-10 days, and it's located at State College Equestrian Park(used to be Kocher's Farm) on Whitehall Rd. There's the Lion Country, Lion Classic, and at least one other. It's a big farm, and it's easy to recognize. They have a HUGE stone silo with no dome on top, haha. I believe this is an "A" rated series, but I'm not positive. Just wanted to see if anyone has been or will be going to this series this summer! We could have a HF reunion, lol!


----------

